# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Enquête welbevinden voor studies

## khkKatrien

Hey allemaal,

ik ben katrien, bijna 20 jaar en studente aan de KHK Vorselaar (België)
Voor mijn examenopdracht voor cultuur moet ik een waarde van het leven volledig uitwerken en een project rond uitwerken. Ik heb gekozen voor de waarde "welbevinden" en ben nu op zoek naar heel veel mensen die mijn enquête willen invullen. Jullie zouden mijn onderzoek (voordat ik er zelf een uitwerking van kan maken) er heel hard met vooruit helpen!!

Ik ben een 
	Jongen
	Meisje
En ben  jaar.
Mijn nationaliteit is .


Ken je de term Welbevinden?
	Ja (ga naar vraag 1)
	Nee (ga naar vraag 2)

1)	Leg eens uit wat dat volgens jou wil zeggen
     

2)	Welbevinden betekend dat je je goed in je vel voelt, dat je het gevoel hebt dat je er mag zijn en dat je jezelf accepteert zoals je bent.
Denk je dat "welbevinden" voor iedereen hetzelfde wil zeggen of niet?
     ....

3)	Wat denk je dat belangrijke factoren zijn bij het verkrijgen van een hoog welbevinden?
     

4)	Denk je dat iedereen dit als de belangrijkste factoren zal opnoemen?
     

5)	Als je jezelf kritisch bekijkt; heb je dan nu een hoog welbevinden of een laag welbevinden?
Hoog welbevinden want:    ....................................... ............
Laag welbevinden want:    

6)	Wat zou jou écht gelukkig maken? Wat zou jou een hoog welbevinden bezorgen?
...     

7)	Hoe kan je aan een persoon op straat zien dat hij / zij een hoog of net een laag welbevinden heeft? Hoe herken je deze personen?
     



8)	Hoe zou jij een persoon kunnen helpen in jou omgeving die een laag welbevinden heeft?
     ....



9)	En denk je dat er organisaties en acties en instellingen en dergelijke zijn waar mensen met een laag welbevinden terecht kunnen?
	Ja
	Neen 
kan je hiervan enkele voorbeelden geven? 
     ....


Alvast bedankt!
groetjes
Katrien

----------


## khkKatrien

17 personen hebben dit bekeken maar niemand reageert ... even een aanvulling dan maar: 
de personen die dit wel willen invullen maar anoniem willen blijven mogen de enquête ook kopiëren en mij mailen:

[email protected]

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Katrien,

Ik hoop dat je reacties krijgt!
Hierbij de mijne  :Wink: 

Ik ben een meisje (naja vrouw eigenlijk he  :Wink: )
En ben 26 jaar.
Mijn nationaliteit is Nederlandse.

Ken je de term “Welbevinden”?
• Ja (ga naar vraag 1)

1) Leg eens uit wat dat volgens jou wil zeggen:
Dat je gezond bent of zo goed mogelijk probeert om te gaan met de gezondheidsklachten die je hebt. Dat je jezelf accepteert, dat je anderen accepteert, dat je gelukkig bent met de dingen die je hebt en kunt en dat je probeert die dingen te doen waar je gelukkiger of beter van wordt met de (financiele) middelen die je tot je beschikking hebt. Dat je anderen helpt daar waar je kan en waar je je prettig bij voelt. Dat je je niet alleen of eenzaam voelt, maar genegenheid krijgt en dat je je veilig voelt! 

2) Welbevinden betekend dat je je goed in je vel voelt, dat je het gevoel hebt dat je er mag zijn en dat je jezelf accepteert zoals je bent. Denk je dat "welbevinden" voor iedereen hetzelfde wil zeggen of niet?
Nee 'welbevinden' betekend niet voor iedereen hetzelfde, want niemand denkt en voelt hetzelfde in een zelfde stuatie. In mijn oude klas werd er eens gevraagd wat het ergste was wat je had meegemaakt, voor de een was dat het niet kunnen kiezen uit die ene of die andere leuke jongen, voor de ander was het een huidprobleem, voor weer een ander de scheiding van ouders of overlijden van een dierbaar persoon, dus iedereen vind iets anders erg of niet erg en de een accepteert ook makkelijker iets dan de ander.

3) Wat denk je dat belangrijke factoren zijn bij het verkrijgen van een hoog welbevinden?
Voor mij persoonlijk is dat mijn gezondheid, geluk, het behalen van mijn eigen doelen zodat ik persoonlijk verder kom en gelukkig zal zijn en het hebben van een baan zodat ik mijn eigen geld heb en daarnaast voel ik mij ook beter als de mensen en dieren die ik lief heb en mij dierbaar zijn ook gezond en gelukkig zijn en datgene kunnen doen wat zij graag willen doen. 

4) Denk je dat iedereen dit als de belangrijkste factoren zal opnoemen?
Nee dat denk ik niet. 
De ene persoon is al gelukkig als hij/zij kijkt naar de sterren of een glimlach ziet bij een ander en een ander persoon is pas gelukkig met een groot huis met de meest luxe spullen en een dikke auto voor de deur.

5) Als je jezelf kritisch bekijkt; heb je dan nu een hoog welbevinden of een laag welbevinden?
Meestal Hoog welbevinden want: 
Ik accepteer mijn lichamelijke klachten en probeer daar iets aan te doen. Ik geniet van de kleine dingen die voor mij van hoge betekenis zijn zoals het samen zijn met mijn 3 kleine neefjes, het samen zijn met mijn vrienden/vriendinnen/familie en ik probeer het beste te maken van wat er op mijn pad komt. Daarnaast heb ik nu een nieuw doel want ik ga binnenkort weer een opleiding volgen.
Soms Laag welbevinden want: 
Dan heb ik teveel hinder van mijn lichamelijke klachten om de dingen die ik wil en moet doen te doen. Ik baal ervan dat ik geen uitkering krijg omdat pap teveel verdient en mijn broertje een Wahjong krijgt en zij dus maar voor mij moeten zorgen van de gemeente waardoor ik mijn hand moet ophouden bij hun en dat ik ondanks een jaar veel solliciteren nog geen werk heb gevonden.

6) Wat zou jou écht gelukkig maken? Wat zou jou een hoog welbevinden bezorgen?
Als ik weer mijn eigen geld verdien zodat ik niet mijn hand hoef op te houden bij mijn paps of broertje.

7) Hoe kan je aan een persoon op straat zien dat hij / zij een hoog of net een laag welbevinden heeft? Hoe herken je deze personen?
Iemand met een hoog welbevinden ziet er vaak zelfverzeker uit, loopt recht op, kijkt met een vrolijke open blik de wereld in en ziet er verzorgder uit.
Iemand met een laag welbevinden ziet er vaak onzeker uit, loopt wat gebogen of kijkt naar de grond, mijd oogcontact, kijkt somber en ziet er minder verzorgd uit.

8) Hoe zou jij een persoon kunnen helpen in jou omgeving die een laag welbevinden heeft?
Eerst zou ik vragen waar dat lage welbevinden vandaan komt en dan samen kijken naar wat er mogelijk is om dat te veranderen, mits de persoon in kwestie dat wil, want er zijn altijd mensen die liever 'zielig' bevonden willen blijven zodat ze aandacht krijgen.

9) En denk je dat er organisaties en acties en instellingen en dergelijke zijn waar mensen met een laag welbevinden terecht kunnen?
• Ja
kan je hiervan enkele voorbeelden geven?
* Voor kinderen die geen speelplek in de buurt hebben of waar weinig buitenspeelactiviteiten zijn bestaat er "Jantje Beton", deze stichting zorgt er met behulp van vrijwilligers en donateurs voor dat er een speelplek kan komen of dat er meer buitenspeelactiviteiten komen zodat de kinderen zorgeloos buiten kunnen spelen in hun buurt.
* Voor mensen met een fysieke beperking bestaan er orgnisaties zoals "De Zonnebloem", deze organisatie zorgt er met behulp van vrijwilligers en donateurs voor 
dat mensen met een fysieke beperking door ziekte, handicap of leeftijd toch iemand op bezoek krijgen voor een praatje en kopje thee, ze organiseren ook dagjes uit voor deze groep mensen zoals bv een dagje naar de Dierentuin of Madurodam en ze organiseren aangepaste vakanties. Mijn oude buurvrouw is hier vrijwilligster en ging elk jaar met een groep verstandelijk en fysiek gehandicapten op vakantie, iets wat deze mensen normaal minder snel kunnen doen.
* "De voedselbank", want deze zorgt dat mensen die geen eten kunnen kopen toch eten krijgen en eten heb je nodig.
* "De daklozenopvang", zodat deze mensen niet op straat hoeven te slapen in de kou waar ze toch voor opgepakt worden en een boete plus nachtje cel voor krijgen. Dakloze kan ergens slapen, er is geen overlast en de cel kan gebruikt worden voor een echte crimineel dus is beter voor iedereen.
* "De methadonpost van verslavingszorg", deze zorgt dat verslaafden hun dosis krijgen zodat deze verslaafden geen overvallen, inbraken of iets dergelijks hoeven te plegen om aan hun drugs te komen. Beter voor verslaafde en voor de slachtoffers die hiermee voorkomen worden.
* Zo zijn er meer organisaties die proberen mensen te helpen bij hun persoonlijk welbevinden door bijvoorbeeld te helpen met het vinden van een huis, een baan, iemand om gewoon leuk mee te praten etc.

----------


## khkKatrien

super bedankt voor je reactie!! ik zie meteen dat je er veel tijd in hebt gestoken, zo'n volle reactie met zoveel uitleg erbij hebben we echt nog niet gehad! super bedankt, dit geeft een super goed beeld van hoe jij het ziet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Katrien,
Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile:  
Ik vond het wel interessant hierover na te denken en aan korte antwoorden of "ja" of "nee" heb je denk ik minder voor je onderzoek dan aan wat uitgebreider antwoord  :Wink: 
Hopelijk krijg je op je mail wat meer reacties!

----------

